# Anybody ever breast a bird with this?



## Randy Carmichael (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't decide if this is just a Chinese junk gadget or a useful idea. Anybody ever try one?

http://www.youtube.com/user/EZQuicklean?feature=mhum


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Get a bird hitch.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll second the motion for the Bird Hitch. Can't beat it.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

randy,
i have the "quick klean" and have used it this season for dove and early teal. works just like in the video, quick and easy. i have not seen the larger version for ducks but expect it would work too. i saw the "bird hitch" and it looked like the guy i watched was expending a great deal of energy in a jerking maneuver. the quick klean is somewhat more surgical, at least in the small version. definitely not junk, well made imho.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

cleaned close to 75 pheasants so far this year with the bird hitch and no problem - don't even get your hands dirty and goes super fast and easy
trog


----------



## labluver (Apr 21, 2010)

Bird Hitch for sure. Haven't tried it on dove but it is fantastic for ducks and geese of all sizes. Used it last Sunday, 30 birds in less than 30 minutes. These little shears look cool for dove.


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

Bird hitch doesnt work well for honkers. They are supposed to come out with a honker version though. takes alot of muscle to pull through a honker.


----------

